# NAP Blood Runners



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

I was about to ask where you were buying them that will cost $50 then I saw you're in CA. Most everything I hear about the Blood Runners is good. People say that they fly like field points and they are fail proof. Even if they don't open (which is almost an impossibility since they are piston point) they still have a 1" cutting diameter.

:izza:


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

I picked some up last week for $34.99. They shot spot on with my feild tips to 50yds out of my XLR8. They will make a nasty hole in and out.They make a loud smack when they hit my 3d target. I think they will become a top seller.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

krazycurt said:


> I picked some up last week for $34.99. They shot spot on with my feild tips to 50yds out of my XLR8. They will make a nasty hole in and out.They make a loud smack when they hit my 3d target. I think they will become a top seller.


Where did you get them for $35 and thanks for the input


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

The Equalizer said:


> Where did you get them for $35 and thanks for the input


I got them at an archery shop in Clio, Michigan


----------

